# Where should we move?



## MovingMary (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. My husband and I are planning to move out of Texas towards cooler weather in the next year. We've done a lot of research on our own but I was hoping to get some opinions from you all. We're wanting to raise live stock and have a nice garden with, around 50-100 acres for a nice of the road homestead. We want 4 real seasons a year, not hot, hot, and hotter like Texas has. Where do you guys recommend for 4 seasons, affordable rural land, good for gardening and raising cattle, goats and chickens? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome to HT.

Just an FYI, hot, hot and hotter are only three seasons.

Any of the states you have listed are good places but there are lots of variables.
None are as hot as Texas but they make up for it in humidity.
Will you need income outside of your home to support yourselves? Jobs in rural areas that pay above minimum wage can be sketchy.
Knowledge is king when you start to narrow your choices.
Soil
Water
Neighbors
Internet
Jobs
All of those can vary from house to house.
Hospitals and stores can be added to that list too.
People are fleeing like a Biblical exodus to states like Tennessee. Regardless of how fast property is selling and what a realtor may tell you, do not buy until you have stepped foot on the land.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

From my experience it's going to vary a lot by county as well. In NC, Franklin county is fairly homestead-friendly. Much of Johnston seems to be as well. But I would be very reluctant to try in Wake county.

Even within the counties there's a lot of variation. In Johnston, Clayton probably not so good, Archer Lodge better. Near Middlesex even better.

So kinda echoing the above.

NC summers are certainly not as hot, but if you come from a dry climate (hard to tell given the size of TX) the humidity takes a lot of adjustment.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Nevada has many seasons and land is cheap Summer,Dust,Fire, Fall, Fly, Hunting,Winter,Worse Winter,False Spring Early Mud, Spring,Late Freeze.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can stay in Texas, not have an income tax, and have seasons. North East Texas is what you want.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

MovingMary said:


> Hello everyone. My husband and I are planning to move out of Texas towards cooler weather in the next year. We've done a lot of research on our own but I was hoping to get some opinions from you all. We're wanting to raise live stock and have a nice garden with, around 50-100 acres for a nice of the road homestead. We want 4 real seasons a year, not hot, hot, and hotter like Texas has. Where do you guys recommend for 4 seasons, affordable rural land, good for gardening and raising cattle, goats and chickens? Any advice is appreciated!


 South Texas or better yet Florida. I have lived in both states and wish i had stayed in Florida instead of moving back to my home state of Missouri.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> South Texas or better yet Florida. I have lived in both states and wish i had stayed in Florida instead of moving back to my home state of Missouri.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

MovingMary said:


> Hello everyone. My husband and I are planning to move out of Texas towards cooler weather in the next year. We've done a lot of research on our own but I was hoping to get some opinions from you all. We're wanting to raise live stock and have a nice garden with, around 50-100 acres for a nice of the road homestead. We want 4 real seasons a year, not hot, hot, and hotter like Texas has. Where do you guys recommend for 4 seasons, affordable rural land, good for gardening and raising cattle, goats and chickens? Any advice is appreciated!


Somewhere between -105 and -90 degrees longitude and 38 and 45 degrees latitude...


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Whatever your choice, best of luck.


----------

